# Yan Erawan



## Zephyor (Sep 30, 2016)

Yan erawan... 
How effective would be in a  street fight scenario or even the ring?
I'd be quite a surprise for somone fighting you, seing your torso go downward.... he'd be thincking you'd bob& weave/ slip his punching, and before he finishes thinking... he'll kiss your knee or shin, depending how you land this strike.
I'll also post  a picture of this tecnique but ill need to switch on my laptop when i get home in order to do so.


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 30, 2016)

If you are meaning the high/cartwheel knee, I drill it regularly (not the cartwheel). It's good when you have one of your opponent's arm trapped to the outside.


----------



## KangTsai (Sep 30, 2016)

Also this is primarily a clinch technique, so you don't just throw it like how you described.


----------



## Zephyor (Sep 30, 2016)

KangTsai said:


> Also this is primarily a clinch technique, so you don't just throw it like how you described.


  It's good to know... I've seen this move often used as a counter and i assume the element of surprise made it connect pretty well


----------



## Zephyor (Sep 30, 2016)

here is the depiction f the tecnique


----------

